# a pic of my DIY intake fan..nothin special but works great



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

heres some pics..enjoy.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

what strain is that? some thai-tanic or sumtn? and it looks to be going pretty well


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 8, 2008)

Heck yeah! nice setup.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> what strain is that? some thai-tanic or sumtn? and it looks to be going pretty well


very good guess,its actually from the Sam the Skunkman  Thai haze x skunk 1. i got the beans free with my seedboutique order a while back.got three of them to germ,and all three ended up being females.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice Aurora. Looks great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, thanks,dad.  I think that looks just like it is just the ticket for a small SCROG that I am working on.  I love DIY stuff like this.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 10, 2008)

hahaha wasnt a guess im just good like that  lol jk, na but its looking good bro


----------



## solarz (Sep 12, 2008)

Aurora,
do you have that intake fan pulling air from outside through a window?  If so, how exactly are you doing it?  Do you just leave the window open, or what?  Thanks.

Solarz


----------

